# A big thanks for a wonderful service again.



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Just a word of thanks to Syd, Jayne and Lloyd for looking after me again this year. Syd has had to phone me on two occasions to remind me that my policies are about to run out! had it been left to me I would have been working with out any insurances
Please keep up the great work:thumb:
Thanks
Simon


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

fair play , ive been with them for years they are very good to deal with


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'll pass your thanks on to Syd on Monday. I've been off with kids so haven't been in office for a few days.

We always try to ring customers at renewal if we don't hear from them after sending the renewal letter. We appreciate that the exciting subject of insurance isn't always at front of everyone's mind, especially if you are busy working earning a living.


----------

